# Raccourcis clavier sur iMac 233 pour redémarrer



## blacoste (12 Mai 2006)

Question bête à laquelle je n'ai jamais trouvé de solution :

quelle est la combinaison de touches sur un iMac 233 pour :
1 - forcer le redémarrage
2 - choisir le système d'exploitation au démarrage

Pour la question 1, le CTRL-POMME-ALLUMAGE ne fonctionne pas comme sur mes autres Mac.
Pour la question 2, la touche ALT au démarrage ne permet pas le choix mais par contre, en faisant POMME-ALT-SHIFT-DELETE, il démarre sur OS X (l'iMac démarre par défaut sur OS 9 et le disque interne est partionné en 2, chaque partition ayant un système d'exploitation).


----------



## PJG (12 Mai 2006)

Regarde ici. http://www.funnymac.com/raccourcis/puma.php

PJG


----------



## jhk (12 Mai 2006)

blacoste a dit:
			
		

> 1 - forcer le redémarrage


Ca ne se passe pas au clavier, mais par l'intermédiaire d'un interrupteur : il faut un trombone déplié, ouvrir la trappe à droite (avec les connecteurs USB, téléphone et Ethernet), enfoncer le trombone dans le trou avec le triangle et appuyer délicatement.
Le schéma détaillé.


> 2 - choisir le système d'exploitation au démarrage


Avec la touche option.


----------



## blacoste (12 Mai 2006)

Merci pour le lien mais je n'y ai pas trouvé mon bonheur.

La touche ALT (OPTION) ne permet pas sur mon iMac le choix du démarrage !

L'iMac première génération semble être une bête à part chez Apple !


----------

